# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Deep Ross [Sources]

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Deep Ross

Jeu d'checs crit par Marcel Poots, incluant un adversaire artificiel.



Le code source a t lgrement retouch, sans consquence sur le fonctionnement du programme, pour tre compil avec Delphi 7.

Le jeu a une option "Internet" (non teste). Cette fonctionnalit est base sur la bibliothque Indy.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Charly910

Je l'ai tlcharg : superbe programme !
Charly

----------


## cantador

excellente programmation !
un regret cependant que l'chiquier soit aussi petit..
Il prsente hlas le mme dfaut que ces cousins du mme genre consistant
 s'accrocher au gain de matriel sans faire attention  la position
ce qui le fait perdre facilement.
toutefois, je n'ai pas encore test le niveau 10..
et peut-tre qu' ce niveau, la tche risque d'tre beaucoup plus rude :8O: 

cantador

----------


## cantador

ae, un bug au niveau 10, ds le deuxime coup, il m'annonce mat !

trop fort..

cantador

----------


## Caribensila

Le coup du berger ?    ^ ^

----------


## Jipt

> Le coup du berger ?    ^ ^


Nan, c'est en 4 coups ! Je pense plutt au mat des sots,  voir l en animation (premier chiquier, "dbut 1")

----------


## cantador

@Caribensila
salut Cari, comment vas-tu ?

@Jipt
je connais ces dbuts..

DeepRoss, annonce Mat aprs 
1 -e2-e4
2 Cb8-Cc6

 ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::P: 

de l'intimidation prmonitoire..

c'est beaucoup plus fort que toi !

cantador

----------


## tourlourou

Peut-tre une trs grande profondeur d'analyse ?  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Peut-tre une trs grande profondeur d'analyse ?


Salut, Yves
 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 




> de l'intimidation prmonitoire..
> 
> c'est beaucoup plus fort que toi !
> 
> cantador


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Bon, sans rire, tu devrais envoyer ta copie d'cran (elle est trs claire, lumineuse, limpide)  l'auteur.

----------


## cantador

> Bon, sans rire, tu devrais envoyer ta copie d'cran (elle est trs claire, lumineuse, limpide)  l'auteur.


ce jeu est propos par Developpez.com en nous demandant notre avis.
je pense que tout ceci se fait avec l'accord de l'auteur (qui normalement devrait suivre cette discussion..)
nanmoins, je laisse le soin  Developpez de transmettre  ce dernier, l'ensemble des remarques mises par les uns et les autres ou 
celles qu'il aura jug utile de retenir.

Cela dit, il ne faut jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain (mme si j'y ai mis un peu d'humour..)
il y nanmoins un excellent travail de ralis par le programmeur (mobilit, graphisme, roques etc..)
il y a vraisemblablement un bug au niveau 10, incident qui peut arriver  tout le monde..
celui-ci devrait normalement tre corrig assez rapidement compte tenu du niveau de programmation ralise.

cantador

----------


## cantador

des soucis de fuite mmoire apparaissent  partir du niveau 6 entranant des difficults d'affichage...

cantador

----------


## Roland Chastain

Bonjour ! Merci pour vos remarques, et spcialement  cantador pour le rapport de bug.

J'ai pris la libert de dposer ici ce programme (que j'avais trouv sur le site personnel d'un programmeur de Pologne), avec l'autorisation de l'auteur (qu'il ne m'a pas donne personnellement, mais qu'il a donne  tout le monde : voyez le texte de la fentre " propos"). J'ai fait sur le programme une retouche minime sans laquelle le programme ne pouvait pas tre compil avec Delphi 7. Voir l'histoire de cette modification.

Depuis je me suis lanc dans un petit exercice qui consiste  sparer le moteur de la carrosserie et  l'quiper d'une interface UCI. Si je le finis, je me permettrai de le poster ici.

Pour le bug  la profondeur 10, j'aurais tendance  rgler la profondeur maximale  9.  ::): 



```

```

----------


## Roland Chastain

Je vous propose une version alpha du moteur "Deep Ross Engine". Il manque le protocole UCI mais le gros du travail est fait : le moteur est pilot depuis une application console.



```

```

Il se peut qu'il y ait encore quelques rglages  faire mais le programme de test donne des rsultats cohrents.

----------


## Roland Chastain

Voici l'interface UCI.



```

```

J'ai pu jouer une partie contre Deep Ross dans Arena :



```

```

----------


## ALWEBER

Si tu es quipe de XE7 je peux te passer cette version FMX pour voir de quelle manire on peut relier ton appli et celle ci

----------


## Roland Chastain

@ALWEBER

Ton chiquier est splendide. Non, malheureusement je n'ai pas XE7.

Connecter Deep Ross  ton chiquier est srement faisable. Pourquoi pas comme unit, tout simplement ? Attention, il y a des fonctions en assembleur.

Mais tu aurais besoin aussi d'un arbitre. Deep Ross est capable de remplir cette fonction (c'est ce qu'il fait d'ailleurs dans la version originale du programme) mais l'interface que j'ai faite pour la version console ne le permet pas : on ne peut pas demander au programme si un coup est lgal.

Donc la premire tape ( mon avis) serait d'quiper ton chiquier d'un arbitre, soit en refaisant l'interface de Deep Ross, soit en utilisant l'unit *chessgame.pas* de mon programme Eschecs.  :;):

----------


## ALWEBER

> @ALWEBER
> 
> Ton chiquier est splendide. Non, malheureusement je n'ai pas XE7.
> Connecter Deep Ross  ton chiquier est srement faisable. ...


Je vais tenter quelque chose (communiquer par message windows entre nos deux applis)  mais auparavant je dois implmenter le dplacement des pices.
Tu as une version de XE avec FMX ?

----------


## Roland Chastain

> Tu as une version de XE avec FMX ?


J'ai XE2. Mais j'ai compil Deep Ross avec Delphi 7.

----------


## cantador

@ALWEBER:

toujours les SENDMESSAGE..

----------

